# Vag-com cable needed summerlin las vegas



## 808.1.8 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello everyone. Just moved to Vegas. Looking to use vag-com USB cable. I have software, but forgot my void when leaving Hawaii. Pls contact if you are near the summerlin/lakes area.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?862-Nevada-and-Utah

Best wishes buddy.

Hope you find one soon.


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

lol. you are everywhere. I love it.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> lol. you are everywhere. I love it.


Me?

:wave:


----------

